# is cystitis common with CFS/ME,FM?



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hiya all







I know this isn't strictly on subject, but I have just been diagnosed with cystitis (non-bacterial) after about four years of bladder problems which include frequent urination (upto 20 times a day), getting up in the night to go and painful urination after sexual intercourse (but only on the odd occasion).My endocrinologist has performed both blood and urine tests and ruled out any STI's and UTI's. He says since mine seems to be reactant (is that even a word?) to certain foods and too much vigourous sex that it sounds like interstitial cystitis but he is not prepared to send me for a cystoscopy because he doesn't think it is too severe. He advised me on change of diet and to avoid caffeine and alcohol and sent me on my way.Is this a common thing with CFS/ME,FM? its just mine seems to have started at the same time as the CFS/ME and seems to be part of the same package. My endocrinologist said he wasn't aware if it was a common thing in terms of CFS/ME and FM.I guess I was so astounded that I was out the door without finding out more about it all. Now groping about in the dark trying to educate myself. As much as I respect my specialist he drops these bombshells on me then leaves me to find out for myself what it is all about.Anyone else out there in CFS/ME, FM land who has anything similar?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

(It feels weird posting to you here, Clair! LOL)I think 'irritable bladder' and frequent urination can be associated with ME/CFS. I don't know if that's the same as non-bacterial cystitis.When I'm having a bad ME day, I have a particularly irritable bladder. Intersistal cystitis... is that another term for it? I remember someone here having that with Fibromyalgia.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Susan - LOL yes it is weird chatting on here!







p.s. from 3rd october i should be getting my phone/internet installed! hurrah!







Interstitial cystitis is a medical condition when there is inflammation of the wall of the bladder (of unknown cause) - usually only diagnosed by a cystoscopy.I do notice my bladder goes into overdrive if i eat meat or spicy foods and drink alcohol or caffeine so I guess thats why I have been advised to cut these out as much as possible.I think irritable bladder and interstital cystitis are pretty similar in their symptoms.What I'm anxious to sort out is the disturbances it causes to my already ragged sleep pattern - i can't currently go more than 2 hours without waking and going to the loo and always wake up feeling exhausted - even starting to look the part with huge bags under the eyes.I have been told to try St Johns Wort for my sleep - but I don't think thats a viable option with being on the contraceptive pill. The only other option my consultant offered was to eat bananas before going to bed to boost my serotonin levels.I'm wondering if I will ever get back to having a good night sleep without loo stops...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I really think I have read somewhere that irritable bladder often goes hand in hand with a CFS or FM diagnosis. Maybe I'm remembering wrong, but I really think so.I don't think I have it per se, but my bladder goes into painful spasms if I need to pee and haven't. Sometimes, I won't even get the "need to pee" sensation - I'll just start cramping. Then I know I need to visit the loo.I can only imagine how hard it would be to sleep at night! Did I read on my bottle of Bentyl that it also helps Bladder spasms, in addition to Bowel spasms? I could have sworn it does. I really hope you can find something that helps you! That really sounds like a pain.


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, Ive only just been diagnosed with CFS but when I looked back over my notes with my GP we came to the conclusion that my numerous complaints were all due to CFS, such as migraines, aches, lack of sleep, upset tummy and cystitis. I had cystitis at least twice a month but whenever the doc did a test it came back clear, I had no bacteria or other things such as STI's. The best they could come up with was irritable bladder. I followed their advice and gave up caffiene and too much alcohol (One cup of tea in the morning and a glass of wine with my weekly curry)







I also started drinking loads of water, I average about 6 pints a day and the cystitis has cleared up completlely, I dont need to get up to pee in the night at all now and my skin is peachy!! However I do find that if I get stressed my bladder has painful twinges and feels like Im getting an infection.Dont know if that will help you at all. I have read a few times that bladder probs are a symptom of CFS. Good luck...have you tried any meds to sleep?? I wouldnt be without my Dothiepin now!! A good nights sleep makes sooo much difference.


----------

